

Bootstrapping vs. Billionaires: How to Grow Market Share vs. Massive Competitors - analogyMan
http://www.net-results.com/blogs/bootstrapping-vs-billionaires/bootstrapping-vs-billionaires/

======
netex
Looking forward to seeing how this unfolds.

